# Maignan nel 2023. Qatar possibile. Battibecco Pioli. Tata ok ma che differenza.



## admin (20 Ottobre 2022)

La GDS in edicola conferma le di ieri news su Maignan che tornerà nel 2023 saltando tutte le partite fino alla sosta. Il portiere potrebbe essere convocato per il Mondiale con la Francia che potrebbe convocarlo per completare il recupero e averlo a disposizione con calma, magari per la seconda o la terza partita del gruppo con Australia, Danimarca e Tunisia. Tutto aperto, da stabilire nelle prossime settimane. Il Milan, naturalmente, ha problemi più urgenti. Toccherà ancora a Tatarusanu, che ha parato nelle ultime 5 gare. Rendimento ok, ma che differenza con il titolare...La grande sicurezza che dà Maignan è unica in Italia. I brividi finali contro il Verona sono lì a dimostrarlo.

CorSera: Mike Maignan si ferma di nuovo: ritornerà in campo con la maglia del Milan nel 2023 mentre coltiva ancora la speranza di andare in Qatar con la Francia pe ril Mondiale invernale. Il portiere, fermo ai box dal 22 settembre, quando nel corso della sfida fra la sua Nazionale e l’Austria rimediò una lesione al gemello mediale del polpaccio sinistro, ha riportato ieri in allenamento un nuovo infortunio. Stessa gamba, stesso polpaccio ma muscolo diverso, stavolta il soleo. Una lesione a quel muscolo comporta in genere un mese di stop: ecco perché si ripresenterà nella porta del Diavolo solo nel nuovo anno. Il club ieri nel comunicato ha specificato che il giocatore verrà rivalutato fra dieci giorni ma l’informazione è più a uso e consumo della Francia e dei suoi sanitari (che con ogni probabilità vorranno visitarlo o sottoporlo a loro accertamenti). E dire che il medico del Milan, il dottor Mazzoni, e Pioli la scorsa settimana avevano battibeccato con Maignan che si sentiva pronto per giocare già a Verona. Gli è stata invece imposta una settimana suppletiva di lavoro personalizzato. Sarebbe dovuto rientrare nella sfida contro il Monza: ora, oltre a cinque gare di campionato, salterà anche i due match decisivi di Champions League contro Dinamo Zagabria e Salisburgo


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2022)

*CorSera: Mike Maignan si ferma di nuovo: ritornerà in campo con la maglia del Milan nel 2023 mentre coltiva ancora la speranza di andare in Qatar con la Francia pe ril Mondiale invernale. Il portiere, fermo ai box dal 22 settembre, quando nel corso della sfida fra la sua Nazionale e l’Austria rimediò una lesione al gemello mediale del polpaccio sinistro, ha riportato ieri in allenamento un nuovo infortunio. Stessa gamba, stesso polpaccio ma muscolo diverso, stavolta il soleo. Una lesione a quel muscolo comporta in genere un mese di stop: ecco perché si ripresenterà nella porta del Diavolo solo nel nuovo anno. Il club ieri nel comunicato ha specificato che il giocatore verrà rivalutato fra dieci giorni ma l’informazione è più a uso e consumo della Francia e dei suoi sanitari (che con ogni probabilità vorranno visitarlo o sottoporlo a loro accertamenti). E dire che il medico del Milan, il dottor Mazzoni, e Pioli la scorsa settimana avevano battibeccato con Maignan che si sentiva pronto per giocare già a Verona. Gli è stata invece imposta una settimana suppletiva di lavoro personalizzato. Sarebbe dovuto rientrare nella sfida contro il Monza: ora, oltre a cinque gare di campionato, salterà anche i due match decisivi di Champions League contro Dinamo Zagabria e Salisburgo*


----------



## bmb (20 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le di ieri news su Maignan che tornerà nel 2023 saltando tutte le partite fino alla sosta. Il portiere potrebbe essere convocato per il Mondiale con la Francia che potrebbe convocarlo per completare il recupero e averlo a disposizione con calma, magari per la seconda o la terza partita del gruppo con Australia, Danimarca e Tunisia. Tutto aperto, da stabilire nelle prossime settimane. Il Milan, naturalmente, ha problemi più urgenti. Toccherà ancora a Tatarusanu, che ha parato nelle ultime 5 gare. Rendimento ok, ma che differenza con il titolare...La grande sicurezza che dà Maignan è unica in Italia. I brividi finali contro il Verona sono lì a dimostrarlo.
> 
> CorSera: Mike Maignan si ferma di nuovo: ritornerà in campo con la maglia del Milan nel 2023 mentre coltiva ancora la speranza di andare in Qatar con la Francia pe ril Mondiale invernale. Il portiere, fermo ai box dal 22 settembre, quando nel corso della sfida fra la sua Nazionale e l’Austria rimediò una lesione al gemello mediale del polpaccio sinistro, ha riportato ieri in allenamento un nuovo infortunio. Stessa gamba, stesso polpaccio ma muscolo diverso, stavolta il soleo. Una lesione a quel muscolo comporta in genere un mese di stop: ecco perché si ripresenterà nella porta del Diavolo solo nel nuovo anno. Il club ieri nel comunicato ha specificato che il giocatore verrà rivalutato fra dieci giorni ma l’informazione è più a uso e consumo della Francia e dei suoi sanitari (che con ogni probabilità vorranno visitarlo o sottoporlo a loro accertamenti). E dire che il medico del Milan, il dottor Mazzoni, e Pioli la scorsa settimana avevano battibeccato con Maignan che si sentiva pronto per giocare già a Verona. Gli è stata invece imposta una settimana suppletiva di lavoro personalizzato. Sarebbe dovuto rientrare nella sfida contro il Monza: ora, oltre a cinque gare di campionato, salterà anche i due match decisivi di Champions League contro Dinamo Zagabria e Salisburgo


Si mi sembra un'ottima idea. Così torna rotto un'altra volta. 

Ci sarebbe da richiedere il risarcimento danni in questi casi.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Ottobre 2022)

Tutto ampiamente previsto.Io ho 41 anni e seguo il calcio da quando ne avevo 6,a memoria non ricordo un portiere che salta 20 partite in 2 anni per infortunio.


----------



## Stex (20 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Si mi sembra un'ottima idea. Così torna rotto un'altra volta.
> 
> Ci sarebbe da richiedere il risarcimento danni in questi casi.


il barca prede 20 mila euro al giorno x kuoume...


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le di ieri news su Maignan che tornerà nel 2023 saltando tutte le partite fino alla sosta. Il portiere potrebbe essere convocato per il Mondiale con la Francia che potrebbe convocarlo per completare il recupero e averlo a disposizione con calma, magari per la seconda o la terza partita del gruppo con Australia, Danimarca e Tunisia. Tutto aperto, da stabilire nelle prossime settimane. Il Milan, naturalmente, ha problemi più urgenti. Toccherà ancora a Tatarusanu, che ha parato nelle ultime 5 gare. Rendimento ok, ma che differenza con il titolare...La grande sicurezza che dà Maignan è unica in Italia. I brividi finali contro il Verona sono lì a dimostrarlo.
> 
> CorSera: Mike Maignan si ferma di nuovo: ritornerà in campo con la maglia del Milan nel 2023 mentre coltiva ancora la speranza di andare in Qatar con la Francia pe ril Mondiale invernale. Il portiere, fermo ai box dal 22 settembre, quando nel corso della sfida fra la sua Nazionale e l’Austria rimediò una lesione al gemello mediale del polpaccio sinistro, ha riportato ieri in allenamento un nuovo infortunio. Stessa gamba, stesso polpaccio ma muscolo diverso, stavolta il soleo. Una lesione a quel muscolo comporta in genere un mese di stop: ecco perché si ripresenterà nella porta del Diavolo solo nel nuovo anno. Il club ieri nel comunicato ha specificato che il giocatore verrà rivalutato fra dieci giorni ma l’informazione è più a uso e consumo della Francia e dei suoi sanitari (che con ogni probabilità vorranno visitarlo o sottoporlo a loro accertamenti). E dire che il medico del Milan, il dottor Mazzoni, e Pioli la scorsa settimana avevano battibeccato con Maignan che si sentiva pronto per giocare già a Verona. Gli è stata invece imposta una settimana suppletiva di lavoro personalizzato. Sarebbe dovuto rientrare nella sfida contro il Monza: ora, oltre a cinque gare di campionato, salterà anche i due match decisivi di Champions League contro Dinamo Zagabria e Salisburgo


Mi sono fatto l'idea che Maignan è cosi. Il suo pregio è anche il suo punto debole.

E' uno che ha una personalità strabordante, un trascinatore, che vuole giocare a ogni costo e prima possibile, mi pare evidente sottovalutando i suoi infortuni.
La passata stagione si allenava e giocava con la microfrattura fino al punto in cui la mano non entrava piu nel guanto. Questa stagione voleva rientrare prima del previsto forzando la ripresa e da una lesione al bicipite non a caso ne ha ricavata una al soleo (chi ha giocato abbastanza sa che succede spessissimo se non si sta attenti).

Idea mia: quando i medici e lo staff chiedono a Big Mike "come ti senti" lui direbbe "benissimo, pronto per giocare" pure fosse in fin di vita. Ovvio che questo aspetto è bene che lo impari e migliori.

Intanto abbiamo Tata e ci dovremo arrangiare ancora.

Il discorso Mondiale mi pare un po' fine a se stesso e anche assurdo. Maignan mica è titolare, il titolare è Lloris. Ma per quello che ho appena scritto state sicuri che lui farà di tutto per andare.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le di ieri news su Maignan che tornerà nel 2023 saltando tutte le partite fino alla sosta. Il portiere potrebbe essere convocato per il Mondiale con la Francia che potrebbe convocarlo per completare il recupero e averlo a disposizione con calma, magari per la seconda o la terza partita del gruppo con Australia, Danimarca e Tunisia. Tutto aperto, da stabilire nelle prossime settimane. Il Milan, naturalmente, ha problemi più urgenti. Toccherà ancora a Tatarusanu, che ha parato nelle ultime 5 gare. Rendimento ok, ma che differenza con il titolare...La grande sicurezza che dà Maignan è unica in Italia. I brividi finali contro il Verona sono lì a dimostrarlo.
> 
> CorSera: Mike Maignan si ferma di nuovo: ritornerà in campo con la maglia del Milan nel 2023 mentre coltiva ancora la speranza di andare in Qatar con la Francia pe ril Mondiale invernale. Il portiere, fermo ai box dal 22 settembre, quando nel corso della sfida fra la sua Nazionale e l’Austria rimediò una lesione al gemello mediale del polpaccio sinistro, ha riportato ieri in allenamento un nuovo infortunio. Stessa gamba, stesso polpaccio ma muscolo diverso, stavolta il soleo. Una lesione a quel muscolo comporta in genere un mese di stop: ecco perché si ripresenterà nella porta del Diavolo solo nel nuovo anno. Il club ieri nel comunicato ha specificato che il giocatore verrà rivalutato fra dieci giorni ma l’informazione è più a uso e consumo della Francia e dei suoi sanitari (che con ogni probabilità vorranno visitarlo o sottoporlo a loro accertamenti). E dire che il medico del Milan, il dottor Mazzoni, e Pioli la scorsa settimana avevano battibeccato con Maignan che si sentiva pronto per giocare già a Verona. Gli è stata invece imposta una settimana suppletiva di lavoro personalizzato. Sarebbe dovuto rientrare nella sfida contro il Monza: ora, oltre a cinque gare di campionato, salterà anche i due match decisivi di Champions League contro Dinamo Zagabria e Salisburgo


Bisogna andare a prendere il portierino dell'empoli.


----------



## sunburn (20 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sono fatto l'idea che Maignan è cosi. Il suo pregio è anche il suo punto debole.
> 
> E' uno che ha una personalità strabordante, un trascinatore, che vuole giocare a ogni costo e prima possibile, mi pare evidente sottovalutando i suoi infortuni.
> La passata stagione si allenava e giocava con la microfrattura fino al punto in cui la mano non entrava piu nel guanto. Questa stagione voleva rientrare prima del previsto forzando la ripresa e da una lesione al bicipite non a caso ne ha ricavata una al soleo (chi ha giocato abbastanza sa che succede spessissimo se non si sta attenti).
> ...


Penso sia esattamente così. L’anno scorso ha fatto un recupero lampo, infatti ero molto preoccupato. Un mese e mezzo è meno della metà del tempo medio di recupero per quel tipo di infortunio per gli sportivi(una persona normale ci mette fino a sei mesi).
Purtroppo il polpaccio è un muscolo rognoso. Volendo consolarsi un po’, pensiamo che, se non avesse forzato, avrebbe dovuto comunque star fermo altre due settimane, quindi ci sarebbe cambiato poco.

Forza Tata! Fra poco arriva anche Halloween…


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le di ieri news su Maignan che tornerà nel 2023 saltando tutte le partite fino alla sosta. Il portiere potrebbe essere convocato per il Mondiale con la Francia che potrebbe convocarlo per completare il recupero e averlo a disposizione con calma, magari per la seconda o la terza partita del gruppo con Australia, Danimarca e Tunisia. Tutto aperto, da stabilire nelle prossime settimane. Il Milan, naturalmente, ha problemi più urgenti. Toccherà ancora a Tatarusanu, che ha parato nelle ultime 5 gare. Rendimento ok, ma che differenza con il titolare...La grande sicurezza che dà Maignan è unica in Italia. I brividi finali contro il Verona sono lì a dimostrarlo.
> 
> CorSera: Mike Maignan si ferma di nuovo: ritornerà in campo con la maglia del Milan nel 2023 mentre coltiva ancora la speranza di andare in Qatar con la Francia pe ril Mondiale invernale. Il portiere, fermo ai box dal 22 settembre, quando nel corso della sfida fra la sua Nazionale e l’Austria rimediò una lesione al gemello mediale del polpaccio sinistro, ha riportato ieri in allenamento un nuovo infortunio. Stessa gamba, stesso polpaccio ma muscolo diverso, stavolta il soleo. Una lesione a quel muscolo comporta in genere un mese di stop: ecco perché si ripresenterà nella porta del Diavolo solo nel nuovo anno. Il club ieri nel comunicato ha specificato che il giocatore verrà rivalutato fra dieci giorni ma l’informazione è più a uso e consumo della Francia e dei suoi sanitari (che con ogni probabilità vorranno visitarlo o sottoporlo a loro accertamenti). *E dire che il medico del Milan, il dottor Mazzoni, e Pioli la scorsa settimana avevano battibeccato con Maignan che si sentiva pronto per giocare già a Verona. Gli è stata invece imposta una settimana suppletiva di lavoro personalizzato. *Sarebbe dovuto rientrare nella sfida contro il Monza: ora, oltre a cinque gare di campionato, salterà anche i due match decisivi di Champions League contro Dinamo Zagabria e Salisburgo


Mi sa che dovevamo ascoltare Maignan invece, la settimana suppletiva è stata fatale


----------



## mil77 (20 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Si mi sembra un'ottima idea. Così torna rotto un'altra volta.
> 
> Ci sarebbe da richiedere il risarcimento danni in questi casi.



se si fa male in nazionale c'è l'indennizzo della fifa


----------



## Andris (20 Ottobre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Tutto ampiamente previsto.Io ho 41 anni e seguo il calcio da quando ne avevo 6,a memoria non ricordo un portiere che salta 20 partite in 2 anni per infortunio.


comunque l'infortunio della scorsa stagione era traumatico, non muscolare come questo


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le di ieri news su Maignan che tornerà nel 2023 saltando tutte le partite fino alla sosta. Il portiere potrebbe essere convocato per il Mondiale con la Francia che potrebbe convocarlo per completare il recupero e averlo a disposizione con calma, magari per la seconda o la terza partita del gruppo con Australia, Danimarca e Tunisia. Tutto aperto, da stabilire nelle prossime settimane. Il Milan, naturalmente, ha problemi più urgenti. Toccherà ancora a Tatarusanu, che ha parato nelle ultime 5 gare. Rendimento ok, ma che differenza con il titolare...La grande sicurezza che dà Maignan è unica in Italia. I brividi finali contro il Verona sono lì a dimostrarlo.
> 
> CorSera: Mike Maignan si ferma di nuovo: ritornerà in campo con la maglia del Milan nel 2023 mentre coltiva ancora la speranza di andare in Qatar con la Francia pe ril Mondiale invernale. Il portiere, fermo ai box dal 22 settembre, quando nel corso della sfida fra la sua Nazionale e l’Austria rimediò una lesione al gemello mediale del polpaccio sinistro, ha riportato ieri in allenamento un nuovo infortunio. Stessa gamba, stesso polpaccio ma muscolo diverso, stavolta il soleo. Una lesione a quel muscolo comporta in genere un mese di stop: ecco perché si ripresenterà nella porta del Diavolo solo nel nuovo anno. Il club ieri nel comunicato ha specificato che il giocatore verrà rivalutato fra dieci giorni ma l’informazione è più a uso e consumo della Francia e dei suoi sanitari (che con ogni probabilità vorranno visitarlo o sottoporlo a loro accertamenti). E dire che il medico del Milan, il dottor Mazzoni, e Pioli la scorsa settimana avevano battibeccato con Maignan che si sentiva pronto per giocare già a Verona. Gli è stata invece imposta una settimana suppletiva di lavoro personalizzato. Sarebbe dovuto rientrare nella sfida contro il Monza: ora, oltre a cinque gare di campionato, salterà anche i due match decisivi di Champions League contro Dinamo Zagabria e Salisburgo


A questo punto fondamentale che Kjaer rientri in fretta ed in buone condizioni, senza Mike è l'unico leader dietro che può dare un pò di ordine al reparto difensivo dove ultimamente regna una discreta confusione.

Che sfiga però..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Si mi sembra un'ottima idea. Così torna rotto un'altra volta.
> 
> Ci sarebbe da richiedere il risarcimento danni in questi casi.



infatti prendiamo il risarcimento UEFA. Se non ricordo male sono 20 mila euro al giorno.


----------



## bmb (20 Ottobre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> infatti prendiamo il risarcimento UEFA. Se non ricordo male sono 20 mila euro al giorno.


Intanto per colpa di un infortunio in un amichevole lo abbiamo perso per due mesi e 15 partite e nessuno ci ha rimborsato niente.


----------



## Marilson (20 Ottobre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Tutto ampiamente previsto.Io ho 41 anni e seguo il calcio da quando ne avevo 6,a memoria non ricordo un portiere che salta 20 partite in 2 anni per infortunio.



pero' sull'infortunio dello scorso anno c'e' poco da dire, si e' fratturato la mano in un contrasto di gioco.. e' solo sfiga quella. Invece questi due infortuni al polpaccio non mi convincono proprio per niente


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> pero' sull'infortunio dello scorso anno c'e' poco da dire, si e' fratturato la mano in un contrasto di gioco.. e' solo sfiga quella. Invece questi due infortuni al polpaccio non mi convincono proprio per niente


cosa c'è da convincersi?


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le di ieri news su Maignan che tornerà nel 2023 saltando tutte le partite fino alla sosta. Il portiere potrebbe essere convocato per il Mondiale con la Francia che potrebbe convocarlo per completare il recupero e averlo a disposizione con calma, magari per la seconda o la terza partita del gruppo con Australia, Danimarca e Tunisia. Tutto aperto, da stabilire nelle prossime settimane. Il Milan, naturalmente, ha problemi più urgenti. Toccherà ancora a Tatarusanu, che ha parato nelle ultime 5 gare. Rendimento ok, ma che differenza con il titolare...La grande sicurezza che dà Maignan è unica in Italia. I brividi finali contro il Verona sono lì a dimostrarlo.
> 
> CorSera: Mike Maignan si ferma di nuovo: ritornerà in campo con la maglia del Milan nel 2023 mentre coltiva ancora la speranza di andare in Qatar con la Francia pe ril Mondiale invernale. Il portiere, fermo ai box dal 22 settembre, quando nel corso della sfida fra la sua Nazionale e l’Austria rimediò una lesione al gemello mediale del polpaccio sinistro, ha riportato ieri in allenamento un nuovo infortunio. Stessa gamba, stesso polpaccio ma muscolo diverso, stavolta il soleo. Una lesione a quel muscolo comporta in genere un mese di stop: ecco perché si ripresenterà nella porta del Diavolo solo nel nuovo anno. Il club ieri nel comunicato ha specificato che il giocatore verrà rivalutato fra dieci giorni ma l’informazione è più a uso e consumo della Francia e dei suoi sanitari (che con ogni probabilità vorranno visitarlo o sottoporlo a loro accertamenti). E dire che il medico del Milan, il dottor Mazzoni, e Pioli la scorsa settimana avevano battibeccato con Maignan che si sentiva pronto per giocare già a Verona. Gli è stata invece imposta una settimana suppletiva di lavoro personalizzato. Sarebbe dovuto rientrare nella sfida contro il Monza: ora, oltre a cinque gare di campionato, salterà anche i due match decisivi di Champions League contro Dinamo Zagabria e Salisburgo


Abbiamo il record di giocatori che tornano nel 2023..


----------



## Nomaduk (20 Ottobre 2022)

Senza maignan sarà difficile passare il turno di champions.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> se si fa male in nazionale c'è l'indennizzo della fifa


Lindenizzio non lo puoi mettere in porta a parare, la perdita tecnica non si può recuperare con i soldi.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> A questo punto fondamentale che Kjaer rientri in fretta ed in buone condizioni, senza Mike è l'unico leader dietro che può dare un pò di ordine al reparto difensivo dove ultimamente regna una discreta confusione.
> 
> Che sfiga però..


Kjaer lo riprende pure al povero tatu


----------



## chicagousait (20 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le di ieri news su Maignan che tornerà nel 2023 saltando tutte le partite fino alla sosta. Il portiere potrebbe essere convocato per il Mondiale con la Francia che potrebbe convocarlo per completare il recupero e averlo a disposizione con calma, magari per la seconda o la terza partita del gruppo con Australia, Danimarca e Tunisia. Tutto aperto, da stabilire nelle prossime settimane. Il Milan, naturalmente, ha problemi più urgenti. Toccherà ancora a Tatarusanu, che ha parato nelle ultime 5 gare. Rendimento ok, ma che differenza con il titolare...La grande sicurezza che dà Maignan è unica in Italia. I brividi finali contro il Verona sono lì a dimostrarlo.
> 
> CorSera: Mike Maignan si ferma di nuovo: ritornerà in campo con la maglia del Milan nel 2023 mentre coltiva ancora la speranza di andare in Qatar con la Francia pe ril Mondiale invernale. Il portiere, fermo ai box dal 22 settembre, quando nel corso della sfida fra la sua Nazionale e l’Austria rimediò una lesione al gemello mediale del polpaccio sinistro, ha riportato ieri in allenamento un nuovo infortunio. Stessa gamba, stesso polpaccio ma muscolo diverso, stavolta il soleo. Una lesione a quel muscolo comporta in genere un mese di stop: ecco perché si ripresenterà nella porta del Diavolo solo nel nuovo anno. Il club ieri nel comunicato ha specificato che il giocatore verrà rivalutato fra dieci giorni ma l’informazione è più a uso e consumo della Francia e dei suoi sanitari (che con ogni probabilità vorranno visitarlo o sottoporlo a loro accertamenti). E dire che il medico del Milan, il dottor Mazzoni, e Pioli la scorsa settimana avevano battibeccato con Maignan che si sentiva pronto per giocare già a Verona. Gli è stata invece imposta una settimana suppletiva di lavoro personalizzato. Sarebbe dovuto rientrare nella sfida contro il Monza: ora, oltre a cinque gare di campionato, salterà anche i due match decisivi di Champions League contro Dinamo Zagabria e Salisburgo


Ormai il danno è fatto, potremmo andare ad Empoli e scippargli il portiere.


----------



## Tobi (20 Ottobre 2022)

Cioe ragazzi ci rendiamo conto che i nostri due portieri di riserva sono due da serie C?


----------



## Rickrossonero (20 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> A questo punto fondamentale che Kjaer rientri in fretta ed in buone condizioni, senza Mike è l'unico leader dietro che può dare un pò di ordine al reparto difensivo dove ultimamente regna una discreta confusione.
> 
> Che sfiga però..


Kjaer tra due partite si rompe di nuovo


----------

